# First fish of 2014 pics, where are they?



## dallison (Oct 8, 2012)

Can't wait to start to see people post their first fish of 2014, mine was a little sunfish from a local pond..nothing exciting. Although I did have a blast catching those little fighters. 
I'm planning on fishing this weekend so I hope to have something a little more impressive to post. I would be happy with a nice Yellow Perch, I did make it to the Falling Creek Resevoir but it was too windy to kayak, saw some boat trailers there. It looks like a real nice place, nice pier. Not sure what kind of pier fishing there is.


----------



## dfl0018 (Feb 21, 2013)

We caught a ton of fish from shore yesterday.


----------



## fishinbob (May 27, 2011)

Nice! Great start to the '14 fishing year!


----------



## pern (Apr 15, 2009)

heck yea I cant wait to get on the water!


----------



## Lobo29 (Oct 24, 2012)

dfl0018 said:


> We caught a ton of fish from shore yesterday.


where you catch that at. those are some nice fish


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

I'd bet it was in the ER


----------



## dfl0018 (Feb 21, 2013)

Thx! Yeah it was in the ER. We got lucky and a friend of ours brought us to the hot spot - where you have to have a permit to fish.


----------



## rwh (Dec 10, 2012)

Nice! Were you using live bait?


----------



## Lobo29 (Oct 24, 2012)

Where is er?


----------



## chriscustom (Jun 17, 2006)

You do know if the Game Warden catches you bank fishing there he'll give you a ticket for trespassing.


----------



## dallison (Oct 8, 2012)

Nice fish


----------



## dfl0018 (Feb 21, 2013)

chriscustom said:


> You do know if the Game Warden catches you bank fishing there he'll give you a ticket for trespassing.


Did you read where I wrote that we were guests of a permit holder able to fish there? 

ER is the elizebeth river. We caught fish on live bait and artificials.


----------



## chriscustom (Jun 17, 2006)

Nope Missed it sorry. My bad. yall have fun. Back in the late 60s' and early 70s' we used to ride our bikes from portsmouth and catch a stringer full. It was a challange riding those bicycles with a tackle box stringer of fish and two fishing rods. Hahaha Man those were the days! They stopped us from going in there after a kid drowned while swimmimg.


----------



## dallison (Oct 8, 2012)

Is there kayak access to that area? Also is there bank fishing in that area that doesn't require a special permit?


----------



## Bodie (Jan 4, 2014)

dallison said:


> Is there kayak access to that area? Also is there bank fishing in that area that doesn't require a special permit?


there is bank fishing around the ER but it isn't exactly the easiest to find. if you go to bainbridge drive, you might be able to park and take a small hike to the river but you just have to make sure you aren't trespassing and it should be fine. Your best bet is to get a kayak or find someone with a boat


----------



## dallison (Oct 8, 2012)

Thanks I will have a Kayak, I did some google map search and I think I found a landing.


----------

